# مشروع رائع جدا ومتكامل ليس عليك سوى التنفيذ روبوت يتبع الضوء!!



## muhands89 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

Build Your Own Simple and Easy PICAXE Microcontroller Based Photovore Robot​ 


*Building a simple and easy microcontroller based robot is always a fascinating topic to be discussed, especially for the robotics newbie enthusiast. On this tutorial I will show you how to build your own microcontroller based robot which known as a photovore or you could call it as the light chaser robot using the simplest possible circuit for the microcontroller based robot brain, locomotion motor and the sensor.*
*One of the most frustrating parts when building your first microcontroller based robot is to program it and to download it into the microcontroller flash ram. On this tutorial this kind of “trouble maker” is being reduced as we will use the PICAXE programming editor from the Revolution Education Ltd (http://www.rev-ed.co.uk/picaxe) as our Integrated Development Environment (IDE) to program our robot brain using the BASIC (Beginners All Purpose Symbolic Instruction Code) language and to download the program into the PICAXE 28X1 microcontroller.*
*The PICAXE 28X1 microcontrollers actually is based on the popular Microchip 8-bit 28 pins PIC16F886 microcontroller that have a preload PICAXE BASIC interpreter firmware inside, in fact when you buy it its looks the same as the usual Microchip PIC16F886 microcontroller. Together with the free PICAXE Programming Editor and simple serial cable connector for the program downloader makes this PICAXE framework suitable for beginners and even for the professional.*​ 







 وهنا فيديو عن المشروع :-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqAbRDk-pug&feature=player_embedded

هـــذا مختصر والمشروع الكامل موجود في ملف الـword المرفق لهذا الموضوع ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم


:20:تعليقاتكم تهمني ارجو الرد على الموضوع وتوضيح افكاركم:77:


----------



## ايرلندا (16 سبتمبر 2011)

يعطيك الف عااافيه مشروع جدا ممتاز


----------



## محب الكترون (17 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور على الجهد ... ان شاء الله الى الامام


----------



## كيرو عبده (29 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراَ


----------



## klawat (5 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور اخي


----------



## fabry4ever (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## fabry4ever (7 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## fabry4ever (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## fabry4ever (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يوفقك


----------



## fabry4ever (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككر


----------



## fabry4ever (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يعطيككككككككك


----------



## fabry4ever (7 أكتوبر 2011)

حمممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممص


----------



## fabry4ever (7 أكتوبر 2011)

العديةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## fabry4ever (7 أكتوبر 2011)

زيدد يا عاصييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## fabry4ever (7 أكتوبر 2011)

يا حمممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممص


----------



## fabry4ever (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الله اكبرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## hadi ismail (15 أكتوبر 2011)

اخي الكريم اذا اردت تصميم روبوت مثله اين يمكنني ان اجد الشرح عنه باللغة العربية


----------



## نور91 (21 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Eng.Mechatronix (27 أكتوبر 2011)

راااااااااائع جدا 

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## eslam hakim (4 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## mechanical engin (8 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## EngTorky (9 نوفمبر 2011)

ان شاء الله لو تيسر هنفذ هذا المشروع 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فرانكشتاين (9 نوفمبر 2011)

Vielen Dank


----------



## emadeddin6969 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mustafa' (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*الله يوفقك*​


----------



## mogtaba (18 فبراير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووور 6 شهور


----------



## zamanalsaidi (26 فبراير 2012)

Tank you so much


----------



## korzaty (10 مارس 2012)

مشكور اخي


----------



## korzaty (10 مارس 2012)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## محمد عوض قوى المنا (10 مارس 2012)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## محمد عوض قوى المنا (10 مارس 2012)

مزيد من التقدم


----------



## محمد عوض قوى المنا (10 مارس 2012)

مشششششكور


----------



## مجد درويش (11 أبريل 2012)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## AL-SALTAN (18 أكتوبر 2012)

ماشاء الله عليك ...شكرااااا


----------



## Bayan MOhammad (19 أكتوبر 2012)

يسلموا,,يسلموا على الموضوع, أجا في وقتوا,,,بس الي سؤال 
فكرك بينفع أستخدم Pic18f4550 في هذا الروبوت بدلاً من هذه ال pic


----------



## عبدالله المهند (21 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي


----------

